# A cuckoo clock wrist watch, does it exist ?



## Ernie Romers

Yes, it does. See and read below (source: www.designboom.com)

*thomas cruyl: cwatch*

*







*
cwatch

'cwatch' by thomas cruyl from belgium is one of the 150 shortlisted entries from the recent designboom competition 'the intelligent hand' in collaboration with macef.

'cwatch' is a tribute to the tradition of swiss artisan watch making. This timepiece combines the technical art of its internal mechanisms with the craftsmanship of another artisan technique - a decorative wooden exterior. The result is a hand watch which resembles that of a cuckoo clock.

the jury is almost finished making their selections and the results of the competition will be unveiled on january 15th, 2010.









upclose


----------

